# Health assessment not visible in immi account



## pratik.itworld (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello All,

I had done my medical check ups on 7th Novemeber and today I can see the status of medical tests marked as 'Completed' in the health document in eMedical client portal. Letter says, your emedical case has been submitted to DIBP, and in my immi account it still says letter not submitted and it is in progress. 

How much time does it take to have the medical status updated in Immi Account.

Rest all other documents are already uploaded. Once after my medical report is updated, is there any action item pending from my end? I could see a link that says 'Update Us', do i need to click there or it is assigned to CO automatically? And what is 'Update Us' link having?

Regards,
Pratik


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had done my medical check ups on 7th Novemeber and today I can see the status of medical tests marked as 'Completed' in the health document in eMedical client portal. Letter says, your emedical case has been submitted to DIBP, and in my immi account it still says letter not submitted and it is in progress.
> 
> ...


Good Luck!!


----------



## pratik.itworld (Aug 6, 2016)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Good Luck!!


Hi,
thanks for the clarifications. I just checked sometimes back and its good to go for my Health assessment.
But for my wife who I have added as a non migrant member has got this message in immi account for health assessment.
"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

Do you know what exactly does that mean? Anything wrong with her medical reports?


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

pratik.itworld said:


> Hi,
> thanks for the clarifications. I just checked sometimes back and its good to go for my Health assessment.
> But for my wife who I have added as a non migrant member has got this message in immi account for health assessment.
> "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> ...


Hi My case is also referred to BUPA> Can you tell me what happened to your wife case and how much time it took from BUPA to clarify everyhting


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi 

Could you please let me know how you got the HAP ID for ur partner. 

My Immi Account says no health examination required for partner. 

He is placed as non migrating partner. DO u have any idea about the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jkoshy said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please let me know how you got the HAP ID for ur partner.
> 
> ...


If the account says no medical required,then why do you want to get them done ?

Even if it’s a mistake,there is nothing you can do about it, till the status changes to medicals required 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had done my medical check ups on 7th Novemeber and today I can see the status of medical tests marked as 'Completed' in the health document in eMedical client portal. Letter says, your emedical case has been submitted to DIBP, and in my immi account it still says letter not submitted and it is in progress.
> 
> ...


When did you lodge?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> If the account says no medical required,then why do you want to get them done ?
> 
> Even if it’s a mistake,there is nothing you can do about it, till the status changes to medicals required
> 
> Cheers


If it is SC189 or 190 then i see no reason why it should not be required.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> If it is SC189 or 190 then i see no reason why it should not be required.


I also agree, but I doubt the applicant can do anything about it

Hopefully Sooner then later the CO will realise this error, and change the status to required.

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> If it is SC189 or 190 then i see no reason why it should not be required.


Can't find the page anymore, but:

_From 01 July 2017, the health requirement for non-migrating family members has changed. Family members who are not applying for the visa (non-migrating family members) are no longer required to undergo a health examination unless requested to do so by the Department. _

Which is why there is:
All applicants for permanent and provisional visas including the main applicant, spouse and any members of the family unit must be assessed against the health requirement. _In addition, *in certain circumstances*, family members who are not applying for the visa (non-migrating family members) will be assessed against the health requirement._
Health examinations

and why you don't see health checks as an automatic requirement for non-migrating family members here:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/489/documents-non-migrating-family.aspx


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaju said:


> Can't find the page anymore, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure. 

I missed non-migrating bit. my bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

